# „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“



## Christian.Siegler (1. März 2018)

Der Präsident des Fischereiverbands Saar (FVS), Andreas Schneiderlöchner, greift den Deutschen Angelfischerverband (DAFV) scharf an. Er wirft dem Verband fehlende Initiative und falsche Personalpolitik vor. Nun hat der FVS seinen Austritt aus dem Dachverband beschlossen, die Kündigung wird 2019 wirksam. Andreas Schneiderlöchner sprach mit Georg Baumann über die Hintergründe. 







Der Präsident des Fischereiverbands Saar (FVS), Andreas Schneiderlöchner mit Hecht


*GB: Der Fischereiverband Saar hatte ja bereits 2015 zunächst den Austritt beschlossen, das neu gewählte Präsidium wollte es dann aber doch noch mal mit dem DAFV versuchen. Jetzt erfolgt der endgültige Abschied. Was ist passiert? *
  AS: Das Problem ist, dass eben nichts oder zu wenig passiert ist. Die von uns geforderten strukturellen und personellen Reformen haben nicht stattgefunden. Damals wurden zwar Reformen angekündigt. Denen wollten wir eine Chance geben. Inhaltlich herrscht aber Stillstand und auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kommt nicht voran. Von einer modernen, schlanken und transparenten Verbandsstruktur, also einer schlagkräftigen Aktionsplattform mit großen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für die Mitgliedsverbände, kann keine Rede sein. Der von mir gemachte Vorschlag, die Satzung des DAFV dahingehend zu ändern, dass sich das Gesamtpräsidium aus den Präsidenten der Mitgliedsverbänden und dem durch die Hauptversammlung des DAFV zu wählenden geschäftsführenden Präsidium zusammensetzt, wurde nicht aufgegriffen, obwohl derart gewährleistet wäre, dass die Mitgliedsverbände über die Grenzen der von mir ebenfalls vorgeschlagenen, die interne Entscheidungsfindung vorbereitenden Fachgruppen hinweg die Außendarstellung und die Interessenvertretung des DAFV aktiv mitgestalten würden. Insgesamt fühlen wir uns nicht gut vertreten, deswegen nun der endgültige Austritt. 



*GB: Eine Kehrtwende wie damals ist nicht in Sicht? *
  AS: Nein. Die Beschlüsse stehen. Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV. 



*GB: Was kritisieren Sie denn inhaltlich? *
  AS: Ich verstehe ja, dass es in den Bundesländern verschiedene rechtliche Bedingungen und Interessen gibt. Da ist es nicht immer leicht für einen Dachverband, gemeinsame Positionen zu finden. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Bundesverband stets nur den allerkleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner vertritt und nicht aktiv Zeichen im Sinne der Angler setzt. Beim Kampf gegen die PETA wurden wir alleine gelassen. Von Seiten der Verbandsspitze hieß es immer, man wolle denen keine Plattform bieten. Statt aktiv zu handeln, sucht man Ausflüchte, indem man nach Möglichkeiten sucht, der Tierrechtlerorganisation irgendwann einmal die Anerkennung der steuerlichen Gemeinnützigkeit streitig machen zu können.  Aber wenn man sich aktuell nicht wehrt und nicht vom Verteidigungs- in den Angriffsmodus wechselt, nicht effektive Strategien entwickelt und „Spielzüge“ plant, geht man unter und wird zum Spielball. Das und das Fehlen einer geistigen Führung, von Visionen und Zielen hat uns sehr enttäuscht. Darüber hinaus mangelt es massiv an einer guten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Aus dem Präsidium heraus hat man mir zwar angeboten, in einem sogenannten  „Zukunftsteam“ mitzuarbeiten, jedoch sehe ich keine wirkliche Bereitschaft, alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden und neue Wege zu gehen.


*GB: Aber der DAFV hat Anfang letzten Jahres doch extra einen Pressereferenten eingestellt. *
  AS: Das ist zwar richtig, aber anstatt eines echten Medienprofis wurde ein IT-Experte eingestellt. Der ist in der Presselandschaft nicht richtig vernetzt und muss sich in den Job erst einarbeiten. Ob diesem der Aufbau eines effektiven politischen und medienwirksamen Netzwerkes gelingt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Jedenfalls handelt es sich dabei um einen langfristigen Vorgang, wofür die notwendige Zeit fehlt, da wir längst handlungsfähig sein müssten. Ähnliches gilt übrigens für den Geschäftsführer – auch er ist ein Neuling in seinem Aufgabenfeld und muss sich erst einfinden. Das ist übrigens auch den beiden gegenüber unfair, denn es werden Erwartungen an sie herangetragen, die sie so schnell gar nicht erfüllen können. Wenn man schnell professionell arbeiten will, muss man halt auch erfahrene Profis einstellen. Das kostet zwar Geld, wäre aus meiner Sicht aber gut angelegt. 



*GB: Was würden Sie sich denn von der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wünschen? *
  AS: Wir brauchen Kampagnen, die das Angeln ins rechte Licht setzen. Sowohl als Kulturgut als auch als tierschutzgerechteste Form der Gewinnung des gesunden Nahrungsmittels „Fisch“. Die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Nutzerverbänden muss aufgenommen und gefördert werden. Ein regelmäßiger Dialog mit anderen Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden muss auch auf Bundesebene geführt werden, um das gegenseitige Verständnis zu fördern und Vorbehalte abzubauen.  Ziel muss es sein, die Angler als wichtigste Ansprechpartner in Fragen der Fischerei- und Gewässerbewirtschaftung im politischen Raum zu etablieren, so wie wir das auf Landesebene geschafft haben. Aggressive öffentliche Reaktion (auch mit negativ besetzten Schlagworten) in den sozialen Netzwerken darf nicht ausgeschlossen sein, wenn diese notwendig und erfolgversprechend ist. Da der Mensch nur verteidigt, was er kennt, müssen Menschen das Angeln kennen lernen, z.B. in Schnupperkursen für alle Altersstufen und Angelarbeitsgemeinschaften in Schulen. Aber auch die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns sollte herausgestellt werden. Wenn wir das in die Köpfe der Menschen bekommen, haben es die militanten Tierrechtsaktivisten  mit ihren infamen Angriffen deutlich schwerer. 



*GB: Aber ist es nicht ein großer Nachteil, auf Bundesebene keine Vertretung mehr zu haben? Schließlich werden dort wichtige Rahmenentscheidungen getroffen. *
  AS: Wenn die Große Koalition kommt, haben wir wahrscheinlich bessere Kontakte in die Bundesregierung als der DAFV. Auch im Saarland haben wir eine große Koalition. Der designierte Bundesjustizminister Heiko Maas (SPD), die designierte Generalsekretärin der CDU Annegret Kamp-Karrenbauer, der designierte Bundeswirtschaftsminister Peter Altmaier (CDU) stammen aus dem Saarland. Das Bundesumweltministerium wird im Falle einer großen Koalition von der SPD besetzt, ebenso das Außenministerium, sodass wir über unseren Umweltminister im Saarland Reinhold Jost (SPD) auch weiterhin nach dort gute Verbindungen haben würden. Unsere Interessen können wir also ganz gut selber vertreten. 



*GB: Aber wäre ein Dachverband mit seinen vielen Mitgliedern auf Bundes- und Europaebene nicht deutlich schlagkräftiger? *
  AS: Doch. Aber dafür müsste er halt auch effektiv arbeiten. Ich kann auch nicht ansatzweise erkennen, dass sich der DAFV in die Koalitionsverhandlungen zwischen CDU und SPD eingebracht hat. Stattdessen sorgt der DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin auf der verbandseigenen Homepage aktuell wieder mit politisch gefärbten Kommentierungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Umweltgift Glyphosat für eine Zementierung des bereits schlechten Kommunikationsklimas mit dem SPD geführten Bundesumweltministerium, obwohl die SPD gerade ihre Mitglieder über den Eintritt in eine große Koalition abstimmen lässt. Was sich in Zukunft entwickelt, kann ich nicht sagen. Eventuell wird sich ja der wesentlich effektiver arbeitende Deutsche Fischereiverband zu einem solchen Dach entwickeln, wenn denn der DAFV einer Satzungsänderung des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes zustimmt oder gar selbst dort als Mitglied austritt. Dann könnten die Landesverbände dort nämlich direktes Mitglied werden. Aber für Spekulationen ist es noch zu früh. Für gute Lösungen im Sinne der Angler sind wir offen. 



  GB: Herzlichen Dank für das Gespräch


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Danke für den Beitrag. Hoffentlich ein weiterer Sargnagel für diesen unsäglich schlechten Verband. Besserung ist nicht in Sicht.

Interessenvertretung sieht anders aus. Aber das wurde ja in der Vergangenheit bereits durch Thomas intensiv unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Danke für den Beitrag! Hat hier irgendwer einen Überblick wer alles schon den Austritt beschlossen hat, wer wackelt und wer in nibelungentreue dem Mutterschiff verbunden ist?


----------



## Ørret (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

#6 Super Nachricht


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Moin .

Klasse und wieder einer weniger im DAFV.


----------



## Oyabun (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Das hört man doch gerne!


LG
Dirk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Schöner Beitrag!

Was mir nur wieder etwas sauer aufstößt:



> AS: Wir brauchen Kampagnen, die das Angeln ins rechte Licht setzen. Sowohl als Kulturgut als auch als *tierschutzgerechteste Form der Gewinnung des gesunden Nahrungsmittels „Fisch“.*



Alte Zöpfe? Könnte man nicht langsam beginnen Angeln losgelöst vom "eat what you catch" zu betrachten. Die Leute haben auch Gärten, ohne Obst anzubauen. 

Seine Kritikpunkte sind absolut richtig und stimmig, gegenüber der Darstellung des DAFV in der Öffentlichkeit. Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit insgesamt. Ich habe ja auch bald eine Vereinssitzung und dort wird das Thema Natura2000 wieder angeschlagen.

Ich bin gespannt, in welchem Rahmen der DAFV genannt wird, ob er denn überhaupt irgendeine relevante Rolle übernimmt....


----------



## Rotbart (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Erfrischend andere Berichterstattung, die den Leser in die Lage versetzt, selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Weiter so.


----------



## sprogoe (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wenn das die Peta mitbekommt....
das Foto mit dem baumelnden Hecht an der Angel meine ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn das die Peta mitbekommt....
> das Foto mit dem baumelnden Hecht an der Angel meine ich.



Dann postest du einen Hund aus ihren Hauseigenen _(Edit Mod: Ausdruck gelöscht, bitte auf Ausdrucksweise achten) _Einrichtungen in den USA und weist darauf hin, was ein wirklicher Verstoß gegen die Rechte von Tieren ist.


----------



## Damyl (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn das die Peta mitbekommt....
> das Foto mit dem baumelnden Hecht an der Angel meine ich.



Das nennt man "Angeln" #:
Irgendwie schleicht sich bei mir das Gefühl ein, das wir Angler bald an Paranoia leiden :q


----------



## August (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

ha ha ha die Rache des Schneidelöchners weil er dort nichts zu sagen hat mehr nicht und weniger auch nicht, nicht aus Überzeugung oder aus Prinzip nur aus reiner Rachelust und um zu Schaden. Was solls habe für den DAFV sowieso nichts übrig genauso wie für Schneidelöchner wäre also egal auch wenn beide Verschwinden und ich von keinen der beidem mehr etwas Lesen muss


----------



## keepfishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Die Kritik an unserem Dachverband nimmt weiter zu... Sicherlich berechtigt und durch diesen Bericht wird jeder einzelne Angler weiter animiert sich ein Bild zu der Lage zu machen. Einschneidende Veränderungen innerhalb des DAFV sind notwendig. Ich persönlich bezweifel, dass der Dachverband diese Veränderungen überhaupt angehen möchte...Deshalb sind die Austritte der Landesverbände m.E. als letztes Mittel (leider) erforderlich.
PS: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist wichtiger denn je. Wie schon im vorherigeren Beitrag erwähnt, sollte sich ein Angler grundsätzlich an die Spielregeln halten und sich zudem nicht so fotografieren lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wenn es denn unser Dachverband wäre aber es ist nur ein inkompetenter Haufen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



August schrieb:


> ha ha ha die Rache des Schneidelöchners weil er dort nichts zu sagen hat mehr nicht und weniger auch nicht, nicht aus Überzeugung oder aus Prinzip nur aus reiner Rachelust und um zu Schaden. Was solls habe für den DAFV sowieso nichts übrig genauso wie für Schneidelöchner wäre also egal auch wenn beide Verschwinden und ich von keinen der beidem mehr etwas Lesen muss



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch, wenn ich an Thomas seine Ausführungen im letzten Jahr denke.


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Über den Austritt (auch anderer LVs 2018) wurde hier im AB bereits im Januar berichtet.
Wo geht's hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer Verband auf Bundesebene?

Natürlich ist jeder noch so kleine Verband, der den Katastrophen-Bundesverband verlässt, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, 
damit hoffentlich etwas Neues, eine wirklich schlagkräftige und vor allem "anglerorientierte" Interessenvertretung entstehen kann.
Sie wird dringend gebraucht.

Aber bei manchen Aussagen Schneiderlöchners muss ich auch bitter lachen.

*1. All die Kritikpunkte, die er nennt, haben Kritiker hier im AB (und auch anderswo) schon seit Jahren angeführt, teilweise schon im Vorfeld der Fusion VDSF & DAV zum DAFV.*

Es ist schließlich nicht nur das Fehlen von Reformen, sondern die Struktur als solches lässt gar keine Reformen zu.

Da schließt sich als Beispiel nahtlos die Kritik am GF Seggelke an. Das Problem dieser Stelle ist nicht die Einarbeitungszeit und auch nur wenig die Person, die zu wenig Erfahrung mitbringt,
sondern der GF hat schlichtweg gar keine einer solchen Position entsprechenden Kompetenzen/Entscheidungsbefugnis.
Diese liegt ganz beim übermächtigen Präsidium, bzw. der Präsidentin.
Das Stellenprofil des GF-Postens entspricht der eines Sachbearbeiters, nicht mehr.
Wie sollte man da denn etwas anderes erwarten können, selbst auf längere Sicht?

Der Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter Olaf Lindner hat zuvor als Ehrenamtler in BaWü gar keinen so schlechten Job gemacht, auch wenn er "nur" IT-Experte ist.
Er ist vielen hier bestimmt noch als Boardie tibulski bekannt.

Warum kommt da nun konkret seit zig Monaten nix? Auch in BaWü hatte er nicht wirklich was Positives zu verkaufen, aber er hat sich trotzdem kräftig ins Zeug gelegt um Sch*** als Gold darzustellen.
Sind diese Fähigkeiten etwa beim Wechsel zum DAFV verschwunden?
Braucht er Monate (fast ein Jahr bald) zur Einarbeitung?
Unsinn! Man lässt ihn nicht!

Schneiderlöchners Analyse zieht hier nicht wirklich die richtigen Schlüsse.

*2. Ausgerechnet Schneiderlöchner*

Auch dass der DAFV schlichtweg nicht arbeitet, haben wir (die alte Redaktion und viele Boardies) seit Jahren gesagt ...und auch meistens belegt.
Und was sind wir von den Verbandlers -auch von Schneiderlöchner- dafür beschimpft worden!

Nun führt er auf einmal 
_-bzw. nach der 2017 vergeigten Bewerbung um den Präsi-Thron-_
genau dieselben Argumente an?

Wo war denn seine Kritik im DAFV?
Welche *** Entscheidungen hat er denn alles mitgetragen in den vergangenen 3 Jahren?

Der Saarprinz ist, seitdem er die Kühlerfigur seines Landesverbandes wurde, nun nicht gerade als Bundesverbands-Kritiker, gar -Reformer oder -Rebell aufgefallen; ganz im Gegenteil.

Es war sein Vorgänger Becker, der 2015 im DAFV kündigen wollte und eben Schneiderlöchner hat dann nach der Abwahl als neuer Präsi die Rolle rückwärts zum DAFV vollzogen.
Bedeutet 2 Jahre sinnfrei verbrannte Mitgliedsbeiträge. 

Müsste man, da man auf den Vorgänger Becker nicht hören wollte, nicht eigentlich die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen und selbst seinen Hut nehmen?

Auf seinen Draht in die potentiell neue Bundesregierung kann ich übrigens gut verzichten.
Schließlich ist es gerade Schneiderlöchner gewesen, der öffentlich in der Presse verkündigte, _"er sei stolz_ _darauf"_, ein C&R-Verbot zusammen mit Umweltminister Jost ins Landesfischereigesetz geschrieben zu haben!
Ohne jede Not wurde durch diese Regelung die bereits anglerfeindliche Auslegung des TierSchG im LFG zementiert und damit Spinnern wie denen von P€ta erst das richtige Handwerkszeug geliefert.

Sollte so jemand in unserem Sinne mit Hendricks telefonieren?

*3. An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen* _(1. Johannes 2, 1-6)_

Nun mag der Austritt _(den übrigens die Mitgliederversammlung beschließt, nicht der LFV-Präsi)_ vielleicht eine erste gute Tat sein.
Um seine Glaubwürdigkeit wieder zu erlangen, bzw. überhaupt erst mal zu beweisen, müssen aber zwingend weitere folgen.

Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube.



_PS: schenkt dem Mann um Gottes Willen einen Kescher._


----------



## Double2004 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Erfrischend andere Berichterstattung, die den Leser in die Lage versetzt, selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Weiter so.



100% Zustimmung. Endlich scheint hier die Sachlichkeit und Neutralität einzukehren, an der es hier zumeist mangelte. #6

Ob und wieweit die gescheiterte DAFV-Kandidatur mit dem "Sinneswandel" von Schneiderlöchner zusammenhängt, kann man als  Außenstehender nach jetzigem Stand nicht beurteilen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer einen Überblick wer alles schon den Austritt beschlossen hat, wer wackelt und wer in nibelungentreue dem Mutterschiff verbunden ist?


Nicht vollständig.
Nie drin gewesen, raus oder gekündigt:
Bayern
Niedersachsen (AVN)
Sachsen
Schleswig-Holstein
Saarland
Rheinland-Pfalz
Hessen
DSAV
Rheinischer _(will aber wohl wieder zurück ziehen)_
Hamburg (ASVHH)
Polizei-Sportfischer
...​Hab bestimmt noch welche vergessen und so viele Kleinere  hab ich nicht so auf dem Schirm, da müsste man mal ganz neu recherchieren.
Der DAFV vertritt offiziell nun, nach knapp 5 Jahren Bestend, grad noch etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Angler, die es zur Fusion waren.
Eine Geschichte des vollständigen Scheiterns, wenn man dann auch noch die "Leistung" miteinbezieht.

Niebelungentreu bis zum Endsieg sind so einige:
Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPom.
(bei manchen Ostverbänden blick ich auch nicht ganz durch, wer da grad wie tickt)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich lese aber sehr wohl heraus, dass der Interviewer Austritte eher nicht so toll findet.



Woran machst du deine Feststellung fest?

Ich finde die Art der Berichterstattung angenehm. Man hat ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit sich weitere Betrachtungen des Themas anzusehen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



bastido schrieb:


> ... dass der Interviewer Austritte eher nicht so toll findet.


Georg war selbst mal Verbandsmensch im Jagdbereich (GF, wenn ich mich nicht irre), da mag er von Haus aus eine Verve für solche Organisationen haben, was ich natürlich finden würde.
In einem stimme ich ihm auch 100%ig zu:
Wir brauchen verdammt dringend eine Interessenvertretung in Bund & EU!
Aber eben eine funktionierende.

Und da kann man halt sehr verschiedener Meinung sein, 
der Präsi meines LVs meint, man kann immer noch so etwas aus der Ruine DAFV machen,
ich sage, so schnell wie möglich die Abrissbirne her,
damit überhaupt erst mal Platz für eine andere, funktionierende Organisation entsteht.


Für mich auch seeeehr überraschend, spricht Schneiderlöchner die Alternative DFV an.
Auch darüber sprechen wir hier schon seit Jahren...
und Holger Ortl hat immer wieder seine Bereitschaft dazu gezeigt + immer wieder mal gezeigt, dass der DFV es besser kann.
Nur freiwillig wird der DAFV aber niemals diese Möglichkeit eröffnen und seinen Platz räumen.


----------



## Dachfeger (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für mich auch seeeehr überraschend, spricht Schneiderlöchner die Alternative DFV an.
> Auch darüber sprechen wir hier schon seit Jahren...
> und Holger Ortl hat immer wieder seine Bereitschaft dazu gezeigt + immer wieder mal gezeigt, dass der DFV es besser kann.
> Nur freiwillig wird der DAFV aber niemals diese Möglichkeit eröffnen und seinen Platz räumen.


Verstehe ich das richtig: Der DAFV müßte erst raus aus dem DFV bevor da einzelne LV rein könnten?
Kann man den DAFV nicht kicken??


----------



## Vanner (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Niebelungentreu bis zum Endsieg sind so einige:
> Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe, MeckPom.
> (bei manchen Ostverbänden blick ich auch nicht ganz durch, wer da grad wie tickt)



LAVB des Gleichen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Nein, sie haben immer noch eine Stimmenmajorität im DFV, meine ich.
Damit lassen sie dort natürlich keine "neue" Anglergruppe zu.
Ortl hat angeboten, für eine solche offen zu sein, wenn der DAFV erst mal weg ist.

Gegen diese Idee laufen die Niebelungentreuen natürlich Sturm.
Standartargument: "Die Berufsfischer können doch nicht unsere Interessen vertreten".
Was völliger Unsinn ist, denn der DFV ist jetzt schon der gemeinsame Dachverband für Berufsfischer und Angler.
Macht halt wenig für Angler, weil der DAFV dies wiederum für sich proklamiert.

Die Abrissbirne...


----------



## Fetter Angler (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Die Happach Kassan ist schon eine Anglerin vor dem Herrn.


----------



## Dachfeger (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Danke für die Info Kati. Hatte eben noch dieses Dokument gefunden.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rag-auf-kooptierte-mitgliedschaft-im-dfv.html


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Kati. Hatte eben noch dieses Dokument gefunden.
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rag-auf-kooptierte-mitgliedschaft-im-dfv.html


Weiß gar nicht, was daraus geworden ist.
Hab AVN-Präsi Werner Klasing auf der Lingener Messe auch leider nicht angetroffen, wollte eh noch was mit ihm bequatschen und werd ihn die Tage mal anrufen und dabei auch danach fragen.

Mein LV, Westfalen-Lippe, ist auch zusätzlich zur DAFV-Mitgliedschaft noch Einzelmitglied im DFV, plädiert aber trotzdem mit solch dämlichen Argumenten wie o.g. gegen die Idee #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Das ausgerechnet Schneiderlöchner sich hier zum Aufrechner der nicht Beerbten aufschwingt und von mangelnder Initiativarbeit bezüglich Petra schwadroniert, ist kühn! 

Der Mann, der sich im vorauseilenden Gehorsam und ohne Not zusammen mit Minister Jost an genau die jetzt von ihm kritisierten Tierrechtler angewanzt und ein explizites c&r-Verbot für eine Novellierung des saarländischen LFischG formuliert hat!

Jost hat darauf sogar später in einem in der SZ veröffentlichten Artikel abgestellt und in völliger Verkennung der eigentlichen Peta-Agenda den Tugendbold gegeben und Milde erbeten:


"Mein Haus hat erst vor wenigen Monaten über eine Novellierung des  Fischereigesetzes gerade den Tierschutz in der Fischerei gestärkt. Im  Schulterschluss mit dem Fischereiverband Saar haben wir das Gebot der  waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen  Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert.  Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht gelten, etwa das  Trophäenangeln, wurden verboten", schreibt Jost der Organisation ins  Stammbuch.


https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...ch/jost-peta-indoktriniert-kinder_aid-1750816




Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Der Mann ist ein Meister der Binse,
> 
> "Aber wenn man sich aktuell nicht wehrt und nicht vom Verteidigungs- in den Angriffsmodus wechselt, nicht effektive Strategien entwickelt und „Spielzüge“ plant, geht man unter und wird zum Spielball."
> 
> ...



Mal davon ab, dass es genau bei den Personalien den Hecht mitsamst Hütte graust,
mit welcher wie auch immer gearteten Agenda will er denn in diesen Ressorts wie Einfluß nehmen? 

Und was soll uns das sagen? 

Wir haben da ein paar ausgemachte Pfeifen im Kabinett und das sind indigene Saarländer, deshalb bekommen wir da ein Netzwerk? Diese Typen haben zwar Angeln nicht auf dem Schirm oder auch nur ansatzweise in ihrem Ressort, von Hendricks mal abgesehen, die hat sich bekanntlich einmal kurz um die Belange der Angler gekümmert und speziell den Schleswigern damit einen schönen Schlamassel eingebrockt, aber wir zapfen die an? 
Lächerlich!

Im Gesamteindruck hat der Andreas hier final einen gekränkten Furz gelassen, ohne das da groß Land bei gewesen wäre!


Abschließend noch, weil hier ja Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ein moniertes Thema war und Außendarstellung da mit reingehört:

Wer zur Hölle hat dieses hanswurstige Bild freigegeben?

Dieser Aufzug, gütiger Gott! Käsebeine, rote kurze Hosen, lange blaue Jeansjacke, dazu diese schwebende Hechtflitsche, soll das irgendwie authentisch sein?

Stil sieht anders aus, in jeder Hinsicht!


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo,

 vorweg möchte ich anmerken das mir der sachliche Ton sehr gut gefällt. 

 Außerdem finde ich es positiv das der Bundesverband weiter geschrumpft ist, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen neuen vernüftig arbeitenden neuen Bundesverband.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Georg war selbst mal Verbandsmensch im Jagdbereich (GF, wenn ich mich nicht irre), da mag er von Haus aus eine Verve für solche Organisationen haben, was ich natürlich finden würde.
> In einem stimme ich ihm auch 100%ig zu..



Hallo Kati - ich war zwar tatsächlich GF beim Landesjagdverband Brandenburg, aber deswegen muss ich nicht automatisch jeden Verband gut finden. Das Problem ist, dass die Landesverbände  schon lange offensichtlich so weit auseinander liegen, dass es zu einer immer stärkeren Zerfransung kommt. Die einen machen ihr eigenes Ding, andere suchen ein neues Dach und wieder andere bleiben im DAFV. Alles in allem gibt die Anglerlobby so ein chaotisches, uneiniges Bild ab und es fehlt eine starke, strahlende Persönlichkeit, die da mal Linie reinbringen könnte. Ob ein neues Dach bei den Fischern die Lösung sein kann, weiß ich nicht. Dafür kenne ich die Protaganisten zu wenig. Am Ende hängt es dann doch immer sehr stark von den handelnden Personen ab. Morgen kommt übrigens ein Interview mit Lindner, den wir zu den Vorwürfen befragt haben. Bis dahin gute Nachtruhe #h


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hallo Kati - ich war zwar tatsächlich GF beim Landesjagdverband Brandenburg, aber deswegen muss ich nicht automatisch jeden Verband gut finden.
> Das wollt ich dir auch nicht unterstellen! #h
> Das Problem ist, dass die Landesverbände  schon lange offensichtlich so weit auseinander liegen, dass es zu einer immer stärkeren Zerfransung kommt.
> War doch nie anders. Die Chance wurde bei der Fusion schon in den Anfängen versaut, gerade weil die damals "strahlende Persönlichkeit" (P. Mohnert) ihr Strahlen für einzigartig, gottgleich und unersetzbar hielt.
> ...


Dito!


----------



## Laichzeit (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Herr Linder hier im Forum als "ti......" registriert. Mal schauen, ob er an der Diskussion zum Interview teilnehmen möchte.


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

@Kati: Ob es Strukturen gibt, die sich unabhängig von Personen machen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Letzlich sollte aus meiner Sicht ja doch ein von der Basis gewählter Vertreter den Hut aufhaben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Letzlich sollte aus meiner Sicht ja doch ein von der Basis gewählter Vertreter den Hut aufhaben.



Dazu müssten Strukturen geändert werden. Es müsste dann jemand kommen, der die Basis "abholt" und motiviert, an den Wahlen teilzunehmen.

Wir sehen doch, dass kein Interesse besteht, an JHV in den Vereinen teilzunehmen. Die Schuld wird aber bei den Anglern gesucht, nicht bei der Vereinsführung, die einfach seit Jahrzehnten da vorne sitzen und Blabla macht.

Nein, es lohnt sich als Angler nicht, eine JHV zu besuchen. Der Karren sitzt so tief im Dreck, den bekkommt die Basis bei den sturen Betonköpfen nicht raus.

Ich habe mal eine JHV besucht und versucht etwas zu ändern. 90% der Anwesenden waren jenseits der 70 und haben mich gar nicht mehr verstanden. Denen ging es um das Bier und wie viele Karpfen und Forellen wann besetzt werden.

Da bin ich aus dem Verein ausgetreten...

Guckt Euch mal den Altersdurschschnitt bei Versammlungen an- wie soll man die Denkweise da durchbrechen.


----------



## Double2004 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir sehen doch, dass kein Interesse besteht, an JHV in den Vereinen teilzunehmen. Die Schuld wird aber bei den Anglern gesucht, nicht bei der Vereinsführung,...
> 
> Guckt Euch mal den Altersdurschschnitt bei Versammlungen an- wie soll man die Denkweise da durchbrechen.



Junge Leute motivieren...geht nicht von heute auf morgen....aber genau da beginnt die Basisarbeit!


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Das Problem der Basis- bzw. Jugendarbeit wird man aber wohl bei jeder Struktur haben. Denn die ist vorrangig Aufgabe der Untergliederungen (Vereine) vor Ort. Als "Dach" kann und muss man zwar Impulse setzen. Wenn die vor Ort aber nicht von engagierten Leuten aufgegriffen werden, läuft's ins Leere.


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Junge Leute motivieren...geht nicht von heute auf morgen....aber genau da beginnt die Basisarbeit!





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das Problem der Basis- bzw. Jugendarbeit  wird man aber wohl bei jeder Struktur haben. Denn die ist vorrangig  Aufgabe der Untergliederungen (Vereine) vor Ort. Als "Dach" kann und  muss man zwar Impulse setzen. Wenn die vor Ort aber nicht von  engagierten Leuten aufgegriffen werden, läuft's ins Leere.


Wobei es bei den jetzigen Verbandsstrukturen schon extrem ist.

Was kommt denn aktiv (also push) "unten" an über den Weg (hier Bayern):
Bundesverband (ok, sind die Bayern zur Zeit nicht)
Landesverband
-> Bezirksverband
-> Landkreisvertreter
-> Vereinsvorstand
-> Vereinsmitglied

Die Technologie würde so viel Möglichkeiten bieten - es ist aber wie immer: es müsste jemand umsetzen...


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Endlich mal sachliche Diskussionen zu dem Thema! Wie erfrischend! #6

Langfristig ist es glaube ich keine Lösung dem DFV die Aufgaben zu übergeben. Ich kenne kein anderes Land in dem Angler und Berufsfischer in einem Verband organisiert sind. In anderen Ländern knallt es regelmäßig zwischen den Verbänden (s. Wolfsbarsch in England, Aal in den Niederlanden). Ist auch logisch, weil Angler andere Interessen haben als Fischer. Früher oder später wird und muss es zu Zielkonflikten kommen, die dann auch offen ausgetragen werden müssen. Das geht nicht, wenn man im gleichen Verband ist und bremst meiner Meinung nach schon jetzt den DAFV in seiner Arbeit.
Hinzu kommt, dass der DAFV der größte Zahler im DFV ist und der DFV quasi tot ist, sobald der DAFV weg ist. Dafür vetritt der DFV die Interessen der Angler bisher recht schlecht (Zielkonflikte?)


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Noch zwei Beispiele:

1. Bag-Limit Dorsch: Wie soll sich der DAFV dagegen einsetzen, wenn sie mit der Berufsfischerei unter einem Dach sitzen und alle Maßnahmen die sie abwehren (pro Angler), der Fischerei schaden? --> Zielkonflikt

2. Aal-Fangverbot: Man könnte sich als Anglerverband ganz klar für ein Fangverbot in der Berufsfischerei einsetzen (z.B. Blankaalfang verbieten, den Angler nicht machen). Geht aber nicht, da alle den gleichen Dachverband haben. --> Zielkonflikt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Endlich mal sachliche Diskussionen zu dem Thema! Wie erfrischend! #6
> 
> Langfristig ist es glaube ich keine Lösung dem DFV die Aufgaben zu übergeben. Ich kenne kein anderes Land in dem Angler und Berufsfischer in einem Verband organisiert sind. In anderen Ländern knallt es regelmäßig zwischen den Verbänden (s. Wolfsbarsch in England, Aal in den Niederlanden). Ist auch logisch, weil Angler andere Interessen haben als Fischer. Früher oder später wird und muss es zu Zielkonflikten kommen, die dann auch offen ausgetragen werden müssen. Das geht nicht, wenn man im gleichen Verband ist und bremst meiner Meinung nach schon jetzt den DAFV in seiner Arbeit.
> Hinzu kommt, dass der DAFV der größte Zahler im DFV ist und der DFV quasi tot ist, sobald der DAFV weg ist. Dafür vetritt der DFV die Interessen der Angler bisher recht schlecht (Zielkonflikte?)



Wir sitzen doch in einem Boot und haben die gleichen Gegner! Beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt haben die Fischer unseren Konvoi unterstützt und ja, wir grüßen uns seit dem auf dem Wasser. Es geht also...

Hat mann einen von uns beiden aus dem Weg geräumt, ist der zweite eine Nummer kleiner und hat noch weniger Lobby. Es geht in meinen Augen nur gemeinsam, jedoch benötigt dann jede Seite einen starken und kompetenten Vertreter! Ich glaube, dass eine gemeinsame Vertretung die einzige wirkliche und realistische Zukunft für beide Seiten ist.

Übrigens haben wir bei uns im Fußballverein den Umbruch vollzogen und fast ausschließlich jüngere, unverbrauchte Leute an der Spitze. Was das bewirken kann? Die Veränderungen sind so massiv, dass man dem kaum noch folgen kann. Ja, es geht vorwärts und bisher überwiegend mit positiven Auswirkungen auf den Verein und die Stadt!


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Die Analyse ist schlichtweg falsch.


Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Ist auch logisch, weil Angler andere Interessen haben als Fischer.
> Betrachte mal die Realität:
> Die Berufsfischer fahren in die Ostsee-"Schutz"gebiete,
> die Angler sind ausgesperrt.
> ...


Weil er nicht darf!
Lies doch mal die vielen Themen zum DFV, die du hier findest.
Es gibt klare Regelungen. Du kannst dich als Angler zwar an Dr. Breckling wenden, aber er wird immer zuerst den DAFV kontaktieren, weil es ein Anglerthema ist.
Eine Antwort bekommst du von ihm aber immer, vom DAFV nicht.

In Einzelfällen haben Ortel/Breckling klare Statements 'pro Angler' abgegeben, wo der DAFV versagt hat.
Dazu: die Struktur funktioniert. Sie haben Lobbydrähte zur Bundes-Politik, wie in die EU, während Frau Dr. "nicht mal am Pförtner vorbei kommt" (Spruch eines LV-Präsis).

Dieses "Konfiktszenario" ist nichts als ein Schreckgespenst, welches DAFVler gern an die Wand malen um ihre Unersetzbarkeit zu betonen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Noch zwei Beispiele:
> 
> 1. Bag-Limit Dorsch: Wie soll sich der DAFV dagegen einsetzen, wenn sie mit der Berufsfischerei unter einem Dach sitzen und alle Maßnahmen die sie abwehren (pro Angler), der Fischerei schaden? --> Zielkonflikt
> 
> 2. Aal-Fangverbot: Man könnte sich als Anglerverband ganz klar für ein Fangverbot in der Berufsfischerei einsetzen (z.B. Blankaalfang verbieten, den Angler nicht machen). Geht aber nicht, da alle den gleichen Dachverband haben. --> Zielkonflikt



Beide haben identische Ziele und gleiche "Gegner"- also ist hier doch eine Interessengemeinschaft umso wichtiger, um Verteilungsgerechtigkeit zu erzielen.

Oder glaubst Du mit unserer jetzigen Vertretung DAFV läuft das besser? |bigeyes|uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Ist auch logisch, weil Angler andere Interessen haben als Fischer. 
Betrachte mal die Realität:
Die Berufsfischer fahren in die Ostsee-"Schutz"gebiete,
die Angler sind ausgesperrt.
Aber: die Berufsfischer waren gegen ein Angelverbot,
die offiziellen Anglervertreter dafür.

Ist doch logisch! So hätten sie ein Argument mehr (Angler dürfen da doch auch), wenn es ihnen an den Kragen geht. Warum nicht wie in anderen Ländern, dafür einsetzen, dass die Berufsfischerei ausgesperrt wird und die Angler bleiben dürfen? Das hätte natürlich viel früher passieren müssen. Aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass würde unter der jetztigen Konstellation gehen?  
 Früher oder später wird und muss es zu Zielkonflikten kommen, die dann auch offen ausgetragen werden müssen. 
Konflikte haben WIR mit UNSERER Interessenvertretung, bisher nur wenige mit den Fischern.

Weil sie bisher vermieden werden!
 Das geht nicht, wenn man im gleichen Verband ist und bremst meiner Meinung nach schon jetzt den DAFV in seiner Arbeit.
Bei welcher Arbeit? Welche Konflikte soll es zwischen DFV und seinem Spartenverband DAFV gegeben haben?
Wenn du so etwas behauptest, dann Belege.

S. Beispiele Bag-Limit und Aal. Für mich ganz klare Konflikte!
 Hinzu kommt, dass der DAFV der größte Zahler im DFV ist und der DFV quasi tot ist, sobald der DAFV weg ist. 
Was nicht so wäre, wenn aus dem DAFV ausgetretene LVs als Einzelmitglieder/Anglergruppe in den DFV rein könnten.

Breckling und co sind ganz klare Berufsfischereilobbisten, da wären die Angler immer an 2. Stelle.
 Dafür vetritt der DFV die Interessen der Angler bisher recht schlecht (Zielkonflikte?)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Breckling und co sind ganz klare Berufsfischereilobbisten, da wären die Angler immer an 2. Stelle.
> Dafür vetritt der DFV die Interessen der Angler bisher recht schlecht (Zielkonflikte?)



Woran machst Du diese Aussage fest?


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beide haben identische Ziele und gleiche "Gegner"- also ist hier doch eine Interessengemeinschaft umso wichtiger, um Verteilungsgerechtigkeit zu erzielen.
> Nö, dazu gibt es auch jede Menge Studien, die zeigen, dass Angler andere Motivationen haben als Fischer. Ein Beispiel Fischer wollen einen maximalen Dauerertrag, wenn ein Bestand danach gemanaget wird, wirkt sich das auf die Bestandsstruktur aus (z.B. viele, eher mittelgroße Fische). Angler wollen unter Umständen was ganz anderes, z.B. auch mal sehr große Fische, auch wenn es insgesamt etwas weniger sind.
> Oder glaubst Du mit unserer jetzigen Vertretung DAFV läuft das besser? |bigeyes|uhoh:|kopfkrat



Nö, die machen viel falsch, aber ich glaube auch, dass sie bei einigen wichtigen Themen nicht so auftreten können, wie sie gerne würden, weil sie damit andere Mitglieder im DFV verärgern. Und da geht es nicht um ein paar einzelne Küstenfischer, die uns vielleicht (noch) zur Seite stehen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Sie wissen zumindest was Lobbyismus ist, Frau Dr. kennt den Begriff nur in Bezug zu Monsanto.

Lies dir beispielsweise mal die Statements Breckling vs. Häppchen-Käse zum Setzkescherverbot NRW (ein reines Anglerthema) durch und bewerte die Qualität der "Arbeit" einfach selbst.

Wir schweifen hier aber mittlerweile ein gutes Stück vom Thema ab, dafür gibt es spezielle DFV-Themen. Hier geht's ja eigentlich um den Saarprinz & den DAFV.


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Woran machst Du diese Aussage fest?



Er ist neben seiner Tätigkeit als Generalsekretär des DFV Geschäftsführer des Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer e.V und des  des Deutschen Hochseefischerei-Verbandes e.V. und es gibt diverse öffentliche Auftritte bzw. Artikel im Internet, die seine Arbeit dokumentieren.


----------



## Flatfish86 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie wissen zumindest was Lobbyismus ist, Frau Dr. kennt den Begriff nur in Bezug zu Monsanto.



Ich will den DAFV auch nicht verteidigen! Für mich ist das nur einer von vielen Faktoren.
Also sorry für OT und zurück ins Saarland! Over and out!


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was mir nur wieder etwas sauer aufstößt:
> 
> 
> Schneiderlöchner schrieb:
> ...


Da sind wir tatsächlich mal einer Meinung...
Ich möchte nicht, dass ein Anglervertreter durch die Gegend zieht und öffentlich über das Angeln nur in Bezug auf ein "Nahrungsmittel" spricht.
(Gut, "Kulturgut" hat er auch genannt, der DAFV schafft nicht mal das)
Angeln ist in der heutigen Zeit etwas anderes, bzw. weit mehr als Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung!
Wir müssen von denen, die sich als unsere Interessensvertreter ausgeben, erwarten können, dass sie UNSERE Realität vertreten, nicht ihre eigene verschrobene.

Wie will so jemand für das Angeln werben, z.B. gegenüber Schulkindern?
"Naturschutzgefasel, Nahrungsmittelgequatsche plus eine lange Liste von Dingen, die sie beim Angeln nicht dürfen"?
Ruck zuck wenden sich Kids dann lieber Sport & GTA5 zu.

Angeln ist Kultur, Action, ursprüngliches Naturerlebnis, Abenteuer, Sport, Jagdtrieb-Befriedigung, Gemeinschaft, Wettbewerb, Spannung, Technik, Strategie & Taktik,undundund... weit mehr als nur die Pfanne zu füllen und zu fressen.
Rein ökonomisch betrachtet, wäre eine ausschließliche Lebensmittelbeschaffung ja auch eine wirtschaftliche Katastrophe für den Einzelnen.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angeln ist Kultur, Action, ursprüngliches Naturerlebnis, Abenteuer, Sport, Jagdtrieb-Befriedigung, Gemeinschaft, Wettbewerb, Spannung, Technik, Strategie & Taktik,undundund... weit mehr als nur die Pfanne zu füllen und zu fressen.
> Rein ökonomisch betrachtet, wäre eine ausschließliche Lebensmittelbeschaffung ja auch eine wirtschaftliche Katastrophe für den Einzelnen.


Entspannung und und und... schöne Zusammenfassung Käthe! Zur ökonomischen Betrachtung-  hat nicht eine der großen Zeitschriften anno dunnemals (80er?) eine Studie gemacht, wie teuer ein Pfund geangelter Zander mit allen kosten (sprit, zeit, material...) gegenüber gekauftem ist? Ich glaube, der selbstgeangelte hatte knapp das fünffache des Preises  (aber find gerade die Quelle nicht)


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Entspannung


Mit das Wichtigste hab ich auf die Schnelle glatt vergessen! #6


----------



## Double2004 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir sitzen doch in einem Boot und haben die gleichen Gegner! Beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt haben die Fischer unseren Konvoi unterstützt und ja, wir grüßen uns seit dem auf dem Wasser. Es geht also...




Richtig! ABER mMn sollte man aufhören, andere Gruppierungen nur in Gut oder Böse einzuteilen. 

Kräfte zu bündeln ist immer gut und wir als Angler sollten halt auch bereit sein, mit Organisationen zu kooperieren, die oftmals als "anglerfeindlich" dargestellt wurden und werden.

So gibt es durchaus Naturschutzverbände, die in zentralen Fragen ähnliche/gleiche Interessen wie Angler vertreten. Das heißt nicht, dass man von A bis Z identische Ansichten hat, aber die Kräfte lassen sich oftmals bündeln. Viele gemeinsame Projekte von NABU und Angelvereinen/-verbänden sind da passende Beispiele.


----------



## Rheinangler (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Noch zwei Beispiele:
> 
> 1. Bag-Limit Dorsch: Wie soll sich der DAFV dagegen einsetzen, wenn sie mit der Berufsfischerei unter einem Dach sitzen und alle Maßnahmen die sie abwehren (pro Angler), der Fischerei schaden? --> Zielkonflikt
> 
> 2. Aal-Fangverbot: Man könnte sich als Anglerverband ganz klar für ein Fangverbot in der Berufsfischerei einsetzen (z.B. Blankaalfang verbieten, den Angler nicht machen). Geht aber nicht, da alle den gleichen Dachverband haben. --> Zielkonflikt




Gebe Dir Recht. 

Solange die den Anglern weggenommenen Quoten (Dorsch + Wolfsbarsch) der Berufsfischerei zugute kommen, haben wir immer einen 100% tigen Zielkonflikt. Die auf maximale Erträge (Ausbeutung) ausgerichtete Berufsfischerei wird nicht zugunsten der Hobbyangler freiwillig auf Quote verzichten. 

Der Hauptverursacher für die Überfischung von Fischarten ist immer die Berufsfischerei und dieses muss auch von den Anglervertretern ganz klar hervorgehoben werden. 

Letztendlich geht es um die Erhaltung von Fischbeständen. Ich fühle mich - auch abseits des angelns - verantwortlich für die Erhaltung der Spezies und wenn ein Problem erkannt wird, muss es auch offen genannt werden. 

Da sollte man schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht aus taktischen Gründen mit den Wölfen heulen (müssen).

Ich persönlich traue den Vertretern der Fischereiindustrie diese moralische Weitsicht in Bezug auf Erhaltung der Spezies nicht zu - es geht um viel Geld, da wird leider alles andere hinten angehängt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Er ist neben seiner Tätigkeit als Generalsekretär des DFV Geschäftsführer des Deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer e.V und des  des Deutschen Hochseefischerei-Verbandes e.V. und es gibt diverse öffentliche Auftritte bzw. Artikel im Internet, die seine Arbeit dokumentieren.




Ich sehe Dr. Breckling als unseren besten und aktivsten Vertreter aktuell in Deutschland. Wenn er nicht regelmäßig den Finger in Richtung DAFV heben würde, hätten wir vermutlich schon eine Katastrophe!

Da sehe ich übrigens das größte Problem an den Austritten der Verbände. Es bleiben nur die Gefolgsleute der eher - wie drücke ich das bloß aus |kopfkrat - nicht so guten Verbände als unsere Vertretung. Der DAFV sieht sich aber weiterhin als bundesweite Vertretung der Angler und agiert auch so, jedoch meist nicht zu unserer Zufriedenheit. Gehen also die Guten von Bord, wird es für uns schlechter.

Oder möchte die Jungs von der Saar - weil sie einen kennen, der einen kennt - jetzt als zweiter Bundesverband agieren und z.B. bundesweit ein C&R Verbot und Angeln als Nahrungserwerb voranbringen? |bigeyes

Ich kann die Austritte nicht gutheißen, so lange der DAFV überlebensfähig bleibt und kein neuer, besserer Ersatz zur Verfügung steht. 

Da sehe ich die wirkliche Gefahr in der aktuellen Entwicklung!

Anstatt Verband nach Verband auszutreten, wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll gewesen, eine Änderung der Strukturen durch die unzufriedenen Verbände anzuschieben. Den Dreck über Jahre unterstützt zu haben und sich jetzt vom Acker machen geht gar nicht! Scheint aber die Komfortzone in der Angelpolitik zu sein. Möchte man sich jetzt dadurch als Gewinner präsentieren? Für mich ist das scheinheilig und anglerfeindlich und gefährdet unser Hobby! Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich die wenigsten Verbände in der Lage sehe, einen sinnvollen Wandel zum Positiven im DAFV überhaupt voranzubringen.

Da schliesst sich dann der Kreis. Die Basis müsste jetzt ernsthaft von unten beginnend einen Wandel in den angelpolitischen Landschaft auf den Weg bringen. Wann? Am besten gestern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Gebe Dir Recht.
> 
> Solange die den Anglern weggenommenen Quoten (Dorsch + Wolfsbarsch) der Berufsfischerei zugute kommen, haben wir immer einen 100% tigen Zielkonflikt. Die auf maximale Erträge (Ausbeutung) ausgerichtete Berufsfischerei wird nicht zugunsten der Hobbyangler freiwillig auf Quote verzichten.



Guck doch mal über den Tellerrand! Das ist nicht die deutsche Politik, sondern die GFP der EU! Da haben sich u.a. die Dänen durchgesetzt, nicht der DFV oder die deutschen Küstenfischer.

Hier hätte es eine gemeinsame deutsche Stimme aus Berufsfischern und Anglern geben müssen. Dann hätten wir eine Chance gehabt. Übrigens wollen die Angelverbände ja weiterhin noch mehr Dorschquote aufgeben (Agenda 45-0-10), was u.a. durch die Wissenschaft und DFV bisher verhindert wurde (da diese am Baglimit 3/5 festgehalten haben). Übrigens ist der DFV aktiv für die Abschaffung des Baglimits ab 2019. Und der DAFV? Ich höre nichts aus Berlin...Weder eine Forderung zu einer Änderung bereits für dieses Jahr, geschweige denn eine erste Forderung für 2019.

Die Politik hat die Angler zum Wideraufbau der Dorschbestände mit dem Baglimit beteiligt- der Dorsch ist bereits 2018 im SSB. Da gibt es nur eine Forderung- Weg mit dem Baglimit! Der DFV hat diese Botschaft bereits an zuständiger Stelle platziert...

ANGLERDEMO übrigens auch ! Dazu im April mehr...


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Bitte äußerste Vorsicht, mit wem man sich ins Bett legt! Ja, es gibt Zielkonflikte zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern. Aber am Ende nutzen wir die gleiche Ressource und wollen dies auch in Zukunft tun. Naturschutzverbände wollen am liebsten, dass keinerlei Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen mehr stattfindet. Dagegen haben wir nur eine Chance, wenn die Nutzerverbände eng zusammenstehen. Wir sind sehr gut beraten, wenn wir unsere bestehenden Konflikte untereinander klären.


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Richtig! ABER mMn sollte man aufhören, andere Gruppierungen nur in Gut oder Böse einzuteilen.
> 
> Kräfte zu bündeln ist immer gut und wir als Angler sollten halt auch bereit sein, mit Organisationen zu kooperieren, die oftmals als "anglerfeindlich" dargestellt wurden und werden.
> 
> So gibt es durchaus Naturschutzverbände, die in zentralen Fragen ähnliche/gleiche Interessen wie Angler vertreten. Das heißt nicht, dass man von A bis Z identische Ansichten hat, aber die Kräfte lassen sich oftmals bündeln. Viele gemeinsame Projekte von NABU und Angelvereinen/-verbänden sind da passende Beispiele.


Nehmen wir mal an, die Kreisverbände von NABU sind zu einer Zusammenarbeit bereit (teilweise gibt's das ja schon).

Wie stellst Du Dir das vor, dass diese Zusammenarbeit den Weg nach oben findet?
Oder ist es Dir in dem Zusammenhang egal, ob andere Teile des Verbands klar Anglerfeindlich agieren, solange es gewisse kleine gemeinsame Nenner gibt?

Ich für meinen Teil bin da a) sehr skeptisch und b) extrem vorsichtig...


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da schliesst sich dann der Kreis. Die Basis müsste jetzt ernsthaft von unten beginnend einen Wandel in den angelpolitischen Landschaft auf den Weg bringen. Wann? Am besten gestern!


Das heißt also: judäische Volksfront / die Volksfront von Judäa - wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe.

Eine Erneuerung des DAFV von innen ist wie von Dir schon geschrieben unmöglich, da nur noch die Niebelungenen übrig sind.

Das heißt, es muss sich was Neues bilden.

Oder wie ist Dein Ansatz?


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Haben wir eigentlich ein paar SAARLÄNDER hier?
Deren Meinung würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich ein paar SAARLÄNDER hier?
> Deren Meinung würd mich interessieren.



Was sollen Ostfranzosen denn hier beitragen...
SCNR, d&r


----------



## Jens76 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

HIGHLANDER - Es kann nur einen geben!
SAARLÄNDER - Es sollte keinen geben!

Sorry, konnte mich nicht beherrschen! #q


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Jens76 schrieb:


> HIGHLANDER - Es kann nur einen geben!
> SAARLÄNDER - Es sollte keinen geben!


Buoah... jetzt hab ich mich sowas von verschluckt! |clown:


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (4. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Moien Moien!
Die Frage ob sich Saarländer hier tummeln kann klar mit JA beantwortet werden.
Zu den Vergleichen Highländer/Saarländer erstmal folgendes
Was stört es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich ein Borstenvieh an ihr reibt?
Aber um das eigentliche Thema wieder aufzugreifen, es würde gar nicht Hier auftauchen, wenn der als "Saarprinz" bezeichnete an die Spitze des Verbandes gewählt worden wäre.
Der Sinneswandel des FVS ist eher der persönlich empfundenen Kränkung und des verletzten Egos seines Präsidenten geschuldet.
Es ist doch auffällig das ICH-bezogene Aussagen im Interview häufig und WIR Aussagen wenig vorkommen.
In anderen Worten Wenn ich nicht mit in den Sandkasten darf, dann spiel ich nicht mehr mit....und damit es richtig spass macht , lass ich noch den Hund hineinsch......

Am Ende noch etwas, was nicht nur auf den Kollegen mit der geliehenen Angelausrüstung und dem "danke für den zur Verfügung gestellten Hecht" zutrifft.

Es wird nie etwas vernünftiges dabei herauskommen, wenn das Ego vor die Sache gestellt wird.
Nicht falsch verstehen, es braucht starke und ja auch streitbare Persönlichkeiten, aber die sehe ich nicht weder in der Verbandsspitze im Bund noch im so beschaulichen Saarland.

In diesem Sinne eine tolle Angelsession

Grüsse aus dem Saarland


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Saarwölfchen.

Und sie über den Highländer-Spruch bitte hinweg; er war einfach witzig.

Aber verstehe ich es richtig:
Der Präsi hat 2017 quasi vorsorglich dem Bundesverband gekündigt
und eure JHV dieses Jahr muss/wird noch darüber abstimmen?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wie schätzt du die Stimmung eurer Mitgliedsvereine zu einer solchen Abstimmung ein?


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (4. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo,

Also den Highländerspruch fand ich ja auch witzig - und der Vergleich Eiche/Borstenvieh war eigenlich nur dafür gedacht .... ein Anreiz für die Diskussion : Das Saarland ist nicht am Arsch der Welt, aber man kann ihn von Hier aus sehen ;-)

Das im Saarland die Uhren etwas anders ticken, wurde ja bereits klar erkannt ...er kennt einen, der kennt einen und dessen Nachbar hat Hühner....

Spass beiseite : Man muss dem Kollegen Schneiderlöchner bestätigen, das er sehr umtriebig ist um seine Person in den Vordergrund zu spielen. Viel Zeit und Aufwand wird aufgewand um Bande zu knüpfen und sich gut zu vernetzen, ob das zum Wohle der Angler geschieht ..... 
Es wäre sicher interessant zu erfahren, wie der Wechsel an der Führungsspitze des SFV (saarländische Fischerei Verband) gekommen ist.

Das was man aus den Vereinen mitbekommt, ist das es im Vorlauf zur Bundeskanditatur ... sehr viele wenn nicht, dann Argumente eingeimpft wurde.
Anders ausgedrückt, der SFV ist schon sehr stark als persönliche Bühne zu betrachten ist.

Die Vereine mit wenigen Ausnahmen wurden eher nicht in die Entscheidung eingebunden, das wurde eher im stillen Kämmerlein in Dillingen entschieden.

Und ich bitte jetzt nicht mit : Pfälzer in die Pfalz und Saarländer in die Saar antworten.

Wir mögen unsere Nachbarn und haben Nichts gegen diese, zumindest noch Nichts wirksames


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wann ist denn die Saarland-JHV?
Es wird hoffentlich jemand diese Karte ziehen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Es war sein Vorgänger Becker, der 2015 im DAFV kündigen wollte und eben Schneiderlöchner hat dann nach der Abwahl als neuer Präsi die Rolle rückwärts zum DAFV vollzogen.
> Bedeutet 2 Jahre sinnfrei verbrannte Mitgliedsbeiträge.
> 
> Müsste man, da man auf den Vorgänger Becker nicht hören wollte, nicht eigentlich die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen und selbst seinen Hut nehmen?


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (5. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo,

Die Hauptversammlung ist am 17. März und das da irgendeine Karte gezogen wird, kann man getrost vergessen.
Es wird weiter "gemerkelt" und wir schaffen das.
Was wir schaffen? Naja Hand in Hand, was die eine nicht schafft lässt die andere liegen.

Sorry klingt Alles sehr negativ, aber die gemachte Erfahrung, schreit nach Peterprinzip (...jedes Mitglied einer ausreichend komplexen Hierarchie so lange befördert wird, bis es _das_ Maß seiner absoluten Unfähigkeit erreicht hat, was in der Regel _das_ persönliche Maximum der Karriereleiter markiert und weitere Beförderungen ausbleiben lässt.)

Sprach`s und verschwand |splat2:

Grüsse an die Gemeinde


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wie Herr Andreas Schneiderlöchner tickt, habe ich dann soeben bei Facebook erfahren :vik:.

Einen seiner Beiträge zu "seinen Freunden aus dem Bereich der Tierschutz- und Umweltorganisationen" habe ich kommentiert- dahingehend, dass wir Angler in dem Bereich keine Freunde haben und schon gar nicht beim NABU. Daraus resultierte eine C&R Diskussion, die er dann beendet hat, in dem er mich gesperrt hat und mir die "Freundschaft" gekündigt hat. Dabei hatte er mir erst vor ein paar Tagen eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt.

Was mir an seinem Verhalten am meisten stinkt, ist, dass er noch auf einen meiner Beiträge geantwortet hat, mir hier Unwissenheit unterstellt hat und mich dann gesperrt hat!

Wer so einen Menschen im Verband hat, der den NABU und Tierschutzorganisationen als Freunde bezeichnet, benötigt als Angler keine Feinde mehr! Unglaublich...#q

Übrigens - ich gehe ja davon aus das der feine Herr Schneiderlöchner hier mitliest - regelt der besagte § in Bayern nur im Absatz 2 das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen. Der Absatz 4 regelt den Besatz...

Und auch in Hessen gibt es kein C&R Verbot wie im Saarland oder SH!

Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, was ich denke, würde er mich vermutlich mit seinen Natur- und Tierschutzfreunden anzeigen.

Die armen Angler im Saarland!


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Lieber Fisherbandit,

warum lädt ihr immer wieder die Verbandsnu**en ins Bettchen ein ? Nein alle , auch die Gegner sind willkommen bei Angeldemo.

Sogar der Verband darf Werbung machen euch unterstützt zu haben.

Du/ihr werdert instrumalisiert und jetzt hat die Fratze mal wieder das wahre Gesicht gezeigt. Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Ich habe meine persönliche Meinungsfreiheit und die Meinung der Initiative Anglerdemo. Da entscheide ich nicht alleine und das ist gut so!

Jeder ist willkommen und jeder darf uns unterstützen. Wenn ein Verband behauptet, uns zu unterstützen, fragen wir natürlich auch mal nach (wie bei Weser-Ems, die Antwort steht noch aus), wie die Unterstützung aussieht, wenn sie uns nicht bekannt ist.

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema C&R muss sich ja nicht mit der Meinung von Herrn Schneiderlöchner decken, trotzdem dürfen die uns ja in der Sache Angelverbote unterstützen.

Hier ging es um C&R. Interessant finde ich dann das Foto zum Interview hier im ersten Text, wenn die Tierschützer seine Freunde sind, er aber hier einen Fisch in die Kamera hält, anstatt im Sinne seiner Tierschutzfreunde diesen schnellstmöglich von seinem Leid zu erlösen...Wenn denn der Fisch auf dem Foto noch nicht tot ist |rolleyes

Manchmal denke ich aber auch, ich hätte auf Thomas hören sollen |kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo,

nein man darf mit diesen Angelfeinden keine Deut eine gemeinsame Linie haben.

Das sind Profis für Machterhaltung ausgestattet mit einen Netzwerk an Ignoranz. Sie manipulieren und versuchen alles um ihren Abgang herauszuzögern.

Und jeder der Ihnen und wenn nur passiv den kleinen Finger reicht, wird für ein weiteres Jahr ihren Fortbestand sichern.



> Jeder ist willkommen und jeder darf uns unterstützen. Wenn ein Verband  behauptet, uns zu unterstützen, fragen wir natürlich auch mal nach (wie  bei Weser-Ems, die Antwort steht noch aus), wie die Unterstützung  aussieht, wenn sie uns nicht bekannt ist.



Warum so devot ? Wenn nicht bekannt ---> klare Kante und die der Lüge überführen.


----------



## smithie (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Um es mit des Kaisers Worten zu sagen: 
You can call it Klassiker ...

Habt ihr darauf gehofft, dass es eine gemeinsame Diskussion gibt?
Es gibt halt niemanden oder kaum jemand in den Verbänden der sich selbst hinterfragen kann oder am Ende seine Position überdenkt. 

Hat viele Parallelen mit Politikern


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo fisherbandit,

die Nummer ist ganz einfach .... wer Angeldemo-Unterstützer als Werbeplakat (gewerblich oder als Verband) nutzen möchte zahlt 1 % seiner Jahresumsatzes an euch.

Dann sieht man sehr schnell ...wer wirklich für die Sache ist!

Das könnte ein Prädikat werden .... für aufrechte Verbände und Gewerbe. Lippenbekenntnisse und Trittbrettfahrer würde fix entlarvt.

Und Angeldemo hat Potential ...viel mehr zu werden als nur Regional !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Nö, erst einmal wollen wir unabhängig bleiben. Deshalb auch kein e.V. oder so. Dann wollen unter Umständen zu viele Leute mitreden...So entscheiden wir im (kleinen) Team und wissen, wen wir an Bord haben. Wir haben alle die gleichen Ziele und müssen wenig Rücksicht nehmen.

Gerade unser kleiner eingeschworener Haufen macht die Arbeit einfacher, weil wir in die gleiche Richtung laufen.

Das wird (zumindest erst einmal) auch so bleiben. Das wir auf Dauer mit diesem kleinen Team die Arbeit nicht leisten können, wissen wir auch. Aber wir werden auch nur Leute in unser Team aufnehmen, bei denen wir wirklich sicher sind, dass sie uns verstehen und unseren Weg - für Angler - mitgehen möchten.

Finde diese Leute mal....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, was ich denke, würde er mich vermutlich mit seinen Natur- und Tierschutzfreunden anzeigen.



Die sogenannten "Freunde" , dürften angesichts seiner Naivität vor lachen nicht mehr in den Schlaf kommen. 

Leute mit seiner Denkstruktur, sind für die nix weiter als Werkzeuge für die eigene Sache.

Dazu noch billig..die 30 Silberlinge zahlen die von ihm im Sack Verratenen selbst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

ich lebe ja an der Grenze zum Saarland, hab also etwas Einblick in die saarländische "Seele".
Es ist seit Jahren erschreckend, zu sehen und zu erleben wie dort der Naturschutzverbotsgedanke wie eine Monstranz vor sich her getragen wird.
Wenn denen das Angeln mit Haken verboten wird, sind die auch noch stolz drauf, Die sind seit Jahrzehnten so indoktriniert, das sie feuchte Träume bekommen, wenn sie NABU oder Ähnlichen ins Dunkle kriechen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

vieleicht ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, wie wenig Saarländer hier aktiv sind?
Von Wenigen wie Saarwölfchen mal abgesehen, ist von dort keine Kritik zu erwarten.


----------



## Ørret (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vieleicht ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, wie wenig Saarländer hier aktiv sind?
> Von Wenigen wie Saarwölfchen mal abgesehen, ist von dort keine Kritik zu erwarten.



Naja das ist ja nu relativ.......erstens woher willst du wissen wer alles Saarländer  Ist und wer nicht und zweitens sind im Board relativ wenige Leute im Thema Angelpolitik wirklich aktiv....


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nö, erst einmal wollen wir unabhängig bleiben. Deshalb auch kein e.V. oder so. Dann wollen unter Umständen zu viele Leute mitreden...So entscheiden wir im (kleinen) Team und wissen, wen wir an Bord haben. Wir haben alle die gleichen Ziele und müssen wenig Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Ørret schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja nu relativ.......erstens woher willst du wissen wer alles Saarländer  Ist und wer nicht und zweitens sind im Board relativ wenige Leute im Thema Angelpolitik wirklich aktiv....



auch im Plz-Bereich 6 wird vom Saarland aus sehr wenig gepostet.

Saarland = PLZ 66


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (20. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Hallo,
um die Frage aufzugreifen warum sowenig Saarländer im Forum aktiv sind - dazu gibt es Mehrfachantworten, welche sicherlich nicht nur an der Grösse des Landes festgemacht werden kann.

A) Die Mentalität der Menschen zum Beispiel leben nach dem Motto :" Die da oben machen eh was sie wollen und da kann man eh nix ändern"  - dies ist weit verbreitet und wer dagegen aufbegehrt wird schnell ins Abseits gestellt
B) Das Interesse sich einzubringen und aktiv zu gestalten, ohne auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht zu sein - Fehlanzeige bei vielen Zeitgenossen
C) Abschweifen vom eigentlichen Thema zu einem Zeitpunkt X - damit schwindet die Interesse, dies weiterzuverfolgen
D) Solange man nicht geschubst wird, wackelt man auch nicht - will heissen - niemand schreit Zeter und Mordio, solange es zwar Gesetze und Vorschriften gibt, diese aber in ihrer Interpretation, durch die selben Personen, welche sie "mitgestaltet" haben so ausgelegt werden, das sich im Prinzip nichts geändert hat.
Originalton des "Saarprinzen" : Wenn der gefangene Fisch nicht dem entspricht was ich eigentlich fangen wollte, zu gross zu klein zu dünn zu dick zum Verzehr, na dann wird er begnadigt und zurückgesetzt. 

Die Aufzählung der möglichen Gründe kann sicherlich noch um viele Punkte ergänzt werden, und wir können ruhgigen Gewissens diese Aussagen auf das gesammte Bundesgebiet (Hierzu zähle ich dann auch das benachbarte Rheinland Pfalz ;-) )ausdehnen.

Aber ich hätte noch einen letzten Punkt der die mangelnde Aktivität Hier erklären könnte.

Am Wasser ist schöner wie vor dem Bildschirm - Angeln statt Schreiben - haben wir doch einen grossen Fürsprecher den Donald Trump der sagt doch immer "America first" und das kommt doch aus dem Französichen und heisst Angeln zuerst..... 
Ich liebe Fremdsprachen 

Und mit diesem nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Beitrag- wieder ab ans Tageswerk.

Schöne Angelsession und Grüsse aus dem Saarland


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (25. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

.......
"Umweltminister Reinhold Jost übernahm sodann mit dem Schriftführer des FVS Joachim Krotten die anstehende Ehrungen mit dem goldenen Ehrenzeichen des DAFV. Für besondere Verdienste im Sinne des Angelns wurden geehrt: Dr. Klaus Gerber, Bernd Fontaine, Bernd Hoen und Andreas Schneiderlöchner."

*Noch was Lustiges ganz frisch auf den Tisch


----------



## Ørret (25. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Sind die beiden traurigen Figuren Hoen und Schneiderlöcher nicht auch hier unterwegs? Lassen sich selbst nen DAFV Orden verleihen, wie geil|bigeyes
Gab's des Ehrenzeichen für den Austritt:q


----------



## Grünknochen (25. März 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Sehr cool:
https://www.umwelt-online.de/recht/natursch/laender/srl/fischverb_ges.htm


Schneiderlöchner mit Hecht ist also in Wirklichkeit so was wie Amtsleiter der alleruntersten Fischereibehörde.


----------



## Saarsprung (4. April 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um die Frage aufzugreifen warum sowenig Saarländer im Forum aktiv sind - dazu gibt es Mehrfachantworten, welche sicherlich nicht nur an der Grösse des Landes festgemacht werden kann.
> .....
> 
> ...



Hi unbekannter Nachbar,

ich als Saarländer, habe mir letztes jahr kpl. abgewöhnt hier in Sachen Angelpolitik usw. reinzuschauen.
Normalerweise wurde jeder nur etwas querdenkende sofort als, was war noch der Standardsatz... Tierschützende Verbands- Vasallen oder oder so... runtergebuttert und das nicht nur von Thomas.!

Ich schaue mir hier und da die Vereins- und Verbands- Arbeit bei uns an der Saar an. Ich bin ja schon froh das ich ab und zu auf Bildern auch mal Leute unter 60 sehe...
Und ich denke das ist das Grundproblem..

Die Posts auf FB von Hr. Schneiderlöchner, die ich im letzten halben jahr gesehen habe, finde ich in unserer heutigen Zeit rel. zeitgerecht.

Der bemüht sich doch noch etwas in Sachen Angeln und neuen Medien... ich denke mal die meisten Ü60 auf den Saarländischen  Vereins- Bildern haben noch kein Handy...

Und zur allg. bundeshetzte gegen Ihn sollte bedacht werden, das hier im Saarland (denke nicht nur hier) das gute PCB versäuschte Grubenwasser, per Polit-Deal nicht mehr ganz so fachgerecht entsorgt wird wie vor Jahren abgemacht...
Das landet jetzt so nach und nach in der Saar, der Mosel und halt dem Rhein...
Das haben alle Saarländer kpl. verpennt, Schneiderlöchner ist noch einer der wenigen die wg. dem Thema an der Saar noch Unterstützer sucht.. denke alle anderen haben es schon aufgegeben..

In dem Sinne

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Statt im DAFV ist der Fischereiverband Saar dann ja immer noch Mitglied in der 
'Tierschutzstiftung Saar'.
Vorstandsvorsitzender dieser Stiftung: 
Andreas Schneiderlöchner.
http://www.tierschutzstiftung.de/site/vorstand.php

Ist das nun _'kluge Strategie'_ 
oder _'Interessenkonflikt pur'_
oder Beides?
|rolleyes


----------



## Ørret (11. April 2018)

*AW: „Wir sind definitiv raus aus dem DAFV“*

Wie er das wohl mit dem Tierschutz vereinbaren kann den Hecht so an der Angel baumeln zu lassen wie auf den Titelbild des Threads zu sehen #c
Wenn das die Breining sieht|bigeyes


----------

